# Travel Talk > Travel Gear and Gadgets >  Aqua Lung Travel Scuba Gear Package

## Scubadivingear

The Aqua Lung Zuma package set is a travel friendly, lightweight back-lift BCD. The ML/LG size weighs less than 2kg and can be rolled or folded in to a very small pack size which can easily be stowed in even the most weight restricted suitcases. 





Aqualung.jpg

----------

